# Apple Trees



## lisa (Jun 1, 2001)

I am in Cincinnati OH and would like to plant two apple trees in my yard. I have not been able to find much about apple trees, can you help by suggesting varieties that would do well here? Also, any special instructions (such as planting them 25 feet apart, etc)? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Lisa


----------



## Ray Morneau (Jun 3, 2001)

Lisa -

You have good questions. Best answered from a local level (e.g.: State or County). I know Ohio State Univ. has a great hort. dept. You probably also have resources at a Community College level or County Ag Extension, too, if others on this site don't have ready answers for you.

As to spacing: depends on mature size - somewhat. If planting a variety which matures with about a 30' diameter crown, then ideally plant on 30' centers. Nevertheless, pruning can control size -- and though they don't look "natural" some folks prune severely to control size in small gardens so they can plant more variety. Also, training it flat on a wall or trellis is possible (espalier-style pruning).


----------



## mberst (Jul 9, 2001)

Hi. You will need two different varieties that bloom at approximately the same time to get fruit. The distance apart is not real critical. 
You want to stay away from varieties that do best further north, like McIntosh, Northern Spy, Honeycrisp Rhode Island Greening, and Jonathon.
Varieties that will do well in your area include Braeburn, Granny Smith, Golden Delicious, Fuji, Gala, Newtown Pippin, Pink Lady, Rome, Melrose, Gravenstein and many others. It all depends on what you plan on doing with them- fresh-eating, baking, etc.
Mike


----------

